# Patio/pergola



## TexasDIY (Apr 9, 2013)

I am wanting to build a patio cover/pergola over the patio in my backyard. I am need of ideas for a professional look. There are two roof lines to deal with and the higher elevated roof line begins to descend towards the end on the right side (it is not on the same level plain). Please help with ideas.


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

Name kinda says it all, doesn't it.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Are you a contractor?


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. 
This thread has been closed.


----------

